# Project 350Z



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

This thread is to duscuss the NissanPerformanceMag.com Project 350Z


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

YAAAYYYYY...im the first post....are you guys planning on putting the often-talked-about greddy tt kit on it?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> YAAAYYYYY...im the first post....are you guys planning on putting the often-talked-about greddy tt kit on it?


Probably not because its not that reliable, in fact we are running out of things to do, we will proably try the crawford plenum and random high flow cats to see if we can bust 300 whp na.
Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

so your gonna keep it all motor, ehhh? nice...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Probably not because its not that reliable, in fact we are running out of things to do, we will proably try the crawford plenum and random high flow cats to see if we can bust 300 whp na.
> Mike


I hope to get a 350Z in a couple of years and I was psyched thinking about putting the Greddy TT kit on it, but I'm also pretty new to the whole engine modding scene so do you mind if I ask why it's considered unreliable? I mean, have there been problems with it? Thanks! 
Fletch


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

also, why the hell would they sell a kit with 2 turboes, when its been proven that 1 works better than 2....is it just for people to say "i have TWIN turbos"??


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> I hope to get a 350Z in a couple of years and I was psyched thinking about putting the Greddy TT kit on it, but I'm also pretty new to the whole engine modding scene so do you mind if I ask why it's considered unreliable? I mean, have there been problems with it? Thanks!
> Fletch


10.3:1 compression, crude engine manament and 91 octane california gas=BOOM!

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> also, why the hell would they sell a kit with 2 turboes, when its been proven that 1 works better than 2....is it just for people to say "i have TWIN turbos"??


Two package better than one on a V motor.

Mike


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

How about trying the Procharger kit?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Two package better than one on a V motor.
> 
> Mike



what exaclt does that mean? im a :dumbass:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

because on V motors there is two banks for the exhaust so you have a lot more piping with single turbos on a V motor


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

James said:


> because on V motors there is two banks for the exhaust so you have a lot more piping with single turbos on a V motor



thanks


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Harris said:


> How about trying the Procharger kit?


Because it sucks.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha...nice


----------



## Raoc435 (Feb 24, 2004)

myoung said:


> This thread is to duscuss the NissanPerformanceMag.com Project 350Z


I just saw a 350z with a rb26dett in it. It was a SUPER fit, lined right up. You may wanna consider that.. Alot of my pals at www.southflordiaracing.com say thats how it should have came... :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Actually a single turbo still works better than a TT set up in a V6 :dumbass: 
The problem is space and engine layout there isn't the room for the single turbo so you are only left with the TT option. Think of it like this with one turbo you have 3.5 litres driving the compressor wheel; with two turbos there are only 1.75 litres driving each turbo. Its all based on space. Single turbos still flow better then TTs and they are still better then a TT set up (YES THEY ARE BETTER THEN A TT IN A V6) where do you get this crap? All you get out of a TT setup is off boost (hehe nitrous does the same thing and with a single turbo the power is still there at the high rpms)! And do remeber that all grand national cars (7 second cars) are SINGLE TURBO no matter if they are Vs or straights.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Raoc435 said:


> I just saw a 350z with a rb26dett in it. It was a SUPER fit, lined right up. You may wanna consider that.. Alot of my pals at www.southflordiaracing.com say thats how it should have came... :cheers:


RB26DETT swap sounds like the route to take, I mean for only a little over 6 grand you can have 280hp turbo'd as opposed to the 350z's 287 na...


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

Dry said:


> RB26DETT swap sounds like the route to take, I mean for only a little over 6 grand you can have 280hp turbo'd as opposed to the 350z's 287 na...


Ya but i thought the whole point of modding the 350 is to show off its new engine instead of going to an older one?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I would much rather have the RB26 also.
The new Z33 race car isn't even equipped with the 3.5 litre (wonder why) It has a 3.0 litre 6 that is Twin Turbo. More is not always better I always knew they would drop the displacement. Now to wait a few years and see what the Z34 is powered by.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide rather have 280 turbo hp than 287 NA hp...

i would also rather have the rb engine for more respect, and to be original...but DAMN he must be rich


----------



## Adrian (Apr 4, 2004)

I saw some really nice 350s at the sema ias In LA. I still like the 350 over the g35. but can't you guys just put low compression pistons in it and than tt it? Oh and how do people tt inline engines?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

not nessecarily. the set up depends on your application and usage.still, i'd love to see a fat turbo underneath that hood. because there wont be one in mine for quite some time


----------



## Grazehell (Apr 24, 2003)

you people dont know jack do your all?
The Skyline GT-R came with more than 280HP. In Japan they had an agreement between auto markers to not go above 280hp but many went above this rating and simply stated the car was 280hp.
The GT-R's were about 320hp when they were dynoed.
The last set of GT-R's came in a Nurgburing Edition which was 450hp and used the N1 block.
The R34 GT-R could run about mid 13's in the 1/4 mile. you really think a car heavier than the 350z with even less hp could do that.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

please stay on topic, this section is for NPM project cars only.


----------



## 4banger (Mar 27, 2004)

Have you already installed the Nismo replacement camshafts? I've seen them online, but I am unaware as to the performance gains. If anybody knows, please post. By the way, I think the Ideal setup would be keeping the 3.5L and finding a way to make it produce 350HP while keeping it naturally aspirated. A 350Z with 350HP just sounds cool to me.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

4banger said:


> Have you already installed the Nismo replacement camshafts? I've seen them online, but I am unaware as to the performance gains. If anybody knows, please post. By the way, I think the Ideal setup would be keeping the 3.5L and finding a way to make it produce 350HP while keeping it naturally aspirated. A 350Z with 350HP just sounds cool to me.


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july03/350cams/


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

Dry said:


> RB26DETT swap sounds like the route to take, I mean for only a little over 6 grand you can have 280hp turbo'd as opposed to the 350z's 287 na...


the reason they are rated at 280 hp is because all of the car manufacturers in japan have a rule (more of a gentleman's agreement really) that no one will mass produce a car with more than 280 hp (really the supra and R34 broke that rule) but they still rate them at 280. The potential for that engine is insane. With just a few BPU's you can see an easy 400. If you upgrade to a superior SINGLE turbo, 600+ is not a hard number to hit. Problem is you can't find parts. It's not the big parts, it's all the stupid little parts (seals, bolts, wiring kits, sensors, gaskets, etc...) It doesn't make for a practical swap. Powerful, oh hell yes, but practical or reasonable...no.

Honestly, I would be very sceptacle boosting a VQ series engine. They are not boost engines, never have been meant for it. A VG or RB or SR, those are boost engines. They are made for boost, and when they don't have it, they are really slow. Even a high compression VG or SR is really a pathetic machine for the money spent. If I were to do a Z33 (350Z), I would either do a really strong NA build. At least 11.5:1 CR, 12:1 is still ok with 91 octane, plenty of head work, some great (big) cams,valve springs, possibly larger valves (+1mm) ported or fabricated intake manifold, hedders, lighter rotating assembaly, 9K rpm redline, and a 75 shot to top it off. Have a really good friend at a really really good machine shop do all the critical work, get some coil-overs, do the normal interior mods (like nothing on the inside but some 12 pound seats and the controlls and gauges) but that's if I was doing one. I just don't think a VQ35DE should have to run boost to be cool, but it needs a lot of other stuff before it can be called cool.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Actually a single turbo still works better than a TT set up in a V6 :dumbass:


Hell yes. I'm there. T66 in a Z31.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

We're pretty far off topic here but here's my .02 until we get booted.



Marc Z31 said:


> Honestly, I would be very sceptacle boosting a VQ series engine. They are not boost engines, never have been meant for it.


The stock Z dyno's around 220-225 wheel hp. A mild boost 6-7psi turbo setup I've seen is good for 300 whp. Sure its no 600hp, get sideways at 90mph monster, but 300 whp would be pretty fun in a 350. This same company is working on a lower compression setup good for 400hp. None of this stuff is released yet but when it is we'll definitely be featuring it in NPM.

Our project Z is pretty fun with 287 whp with all the boltons we've tried. It's a *very* balanced car.



Marc Z31 said:


> A VG or RB or SR, those are boost engines. They are made for boost, and when they don't have it, they are really slow. Even a high compression VG or SR is really a pathetic machine for the money spent.


I really don't agree with you here. I've never been in a modified high compression VG but I can relate some SR20 experience. The SR20VE is a high compression motor right out of the box. You can get one for $1,200-2,000 and make 170 + whp without touching a thing. With the new Gen6 hotshot header, a decent exhaust and some ECU tuning your getting close to 200 whp. That's plenty of power for a FWD car with all the linear powerband a N/A setup offers.

Sure your 600hp single turbo setup could smoke by this car on the freeway but around a short roadrace course like Streets of Willow. I think the VE could hang with you pretty easy and make a laughing stock out of the car in the twisty stuff. It's all what you want really.



Marc Z31 said:


> I just don't think a VQ35DE should have to run boost to be cool, but it needs a lot of other stuff before it can be called cool.


Again, is all what you want. There's no question an ECU and decent exhaust can add relatively cheep hp to a turbo car. Our 350Z project can go toe to toe with a C5 Vette and that's just with bolton's. I think that's pretty cool considering when the 350 first came out it was a car that didn't respond well to the normal bolt on parts.

Any of these setups you and I have brought up would be fun car's no doubt. I wouldn't give someone the thumbs down just because they did something I wouldnt have. When you compare the stock N/A VG in the Z32 to the VQ in the 350 all of a sudden the VQ seems an awful lot better. It really is a good motor and there's a lot of upgrade options available for how new it is.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I never said that the VQ was a bad engine, I just said I would not like to run boost on it. I have heard of too many Z33s throw a rod because they were running boost (and conservative boost at that). 

Take a look at the rods in a VQ compaired to a VG. The VG shows that it was made for boost. 



> When you compare the stock N/A VG in the Z32 to the VQ in the 350 all of a sudden the VQ seems an awful lot better. It really is a good motor and there's a lot of upgrade options available for how new it is.


Like I said before, the VQ is an NA engine, the VG is a boost engine, and they suck without it.



> The SR20VE is a high compression motor right out of the box. You can get one for $1,200-2,000 and make 170 + whp without touching a thing. With the new Gen6 hotshot header, a decent exhaust and some ECU tuning your getting close to 200 whp. That's plenty of power for a FWD car with all the linear powerband a N/A setup offers.


That's great. I bought an engine for $550 that had 225hp, and 240 lb.ft. and that came out of a FWD maxima (thank you www.soko.com), And that's without touching a thing. It even came with a warranty. $1200 for 170hp... Uh that's not a very good deal, well, mabe for the honda guys it is.

I was just trying to say that if you want to do a Z33 right, keep it NA and make it bad ass. I love the sound of an NA VQ35DE. Higher compression, cams, headwork, rods, and a few other engine building tricks would show everyone what you can do. Anybody can do the bolt-ons, but to make the car a one-off project car, you have to get into the BIG stuff. Make a Z that scares the NSX, and has the ability to muscle out the LS6. That would be a Z worthy of being called a project car.

What IS the next step for the Z anyway?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Move it to the Z forum.. Off Topic


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Marc Z31 said:


> I never said that the VQ was a bad engine, I just said I would not like to run boost on it. I have heard of too many Z33s throw a rod because they were running boost (and conservative boost at that).
> 
> Take a look at the rods in a VQ compaired to a VG. The VG shows that it was made for boost.
> 
> ...


10.3.1 compression and any boost like you mention is a recipe for blowing your motor. That's why most super charged or turbo kits you see out there for this motor are very low boost. 




Marc Z31 said:


> That's great. I bought an engine for $550 that had 225hp, and 240 lb.ft. and that came out of a FWD maxima (thank you www.soko.com), And that's without touching a thing. It even came with a warranty. $1200 for 170hp... Uh that's not a very good deal, well, mabe for the honda guys it is.


The maxima motor is definitely a good powerplant but what kind of car did you put it in? You said the SR20 was not a good non boosted motor for the money I don't agree. Sure your maxima motor is cheeper but what kind of car are you putting it in. Bang for your buck its hard to beat an SR20VE as a drop in and go N/A performance in a Sentra, NX, G20, 200SX.

As far as $1,200 not being a good deal for 170 wheel hp (out of an SR20VE that's entirely subjective opinion. You could take a regular SR20DE and have to spend way more than $1,200 to get that kind of N/A power. Even boosted options would run more.



Marc Z31 said:


> I was just trying to say that if you want to do a Z33 right, keep it NA and make it bad ass. I love the sound of an NA VQ35DE. Higher compression, cams, headwork, rods, and a few other engine building tricks would show everyone what you can do. Anybody can do the bolt-ons, but to make the car a one-off project car, you have to get into the BIG stuff. Make a Z that scares the NSX, and has the ability to muscle out the LS6. That would be a Z worthy of being called a project car.


I don't think we did so bad adding 50 wheel hp to a 350Z. Sure anybody can replicate it but that was the point of the car. To show people what can be done to their Z on a relative budget.

The type of engine work you describe would be fun indeed. The problem for most is the budget it would take to make it happen.



Marc Z31 said:


> What IS the next step for the Z anyway?


The suspension and probably an upgraded intake manifold. 

We might go the turbo route if somebody can crack the ECU so we can safely run a 5-6 psi setup.


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

Project 350Z 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This thread is to duscuss the NissanPerformanceMag.com Project 350Z

I think either a plenum, free flow cats, headers or cams would be a good next project. i would be most interested in seeing the HP/TQ results of a plenum or cats. cams are really expensive and headers are difficult to install due to the lack of work space. the cats and the plenum are easy to install and relatively inexpensive, at least compared to the cams and headers they are.


----------



## liqidvenom (Jul 18, 2004)

i hear wat your saying about a budget and all but y not try the 3.5 to 4.3 kit that they advertise online? supposedly u get 400whp with that alone. that would make one really unique 430z


----------

